# Honey is gone :(



## happy acres (Sep 3, 2014)

My katahdin sheep, Honey, is gone. She died this morning, but I don't know why. Is it possible that we waited too long to worm her? Her friend, Belle is heartbroken.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 3, 2014)

sorry for your loss. It is heart breaking to loose one of the family.


----------



## alsea1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Its hard to say why she died.
What was her body score? When she was still alive what color was the inside of her eyelids?
Did she have runny poo?  Was she off her feed?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 3, 2014)

so sorry


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh,I'm so sorry to hear this. How old was she?

Adult sheep rarely die as a result of worms, though lambs can.

Remember,too, that illness in sheep is often very hard to spot. As a prey species (as opposed to predator) they only show signs of illness when they are in extremis, as 'in the wild' the weak are the ones picked off.

Worm any other sheep,whatever, and try NOT to blame yourself.


----------



## happy acres (Sep 4, 2014)

Her poops had been a little runny, more sticky than pelleted. She was born early this spring, I got her at about 12 weeks old. So she wasn't quite a year old. Belle has been wormed, but she is still grieving for Honey, calling for her, and she won't eat unless she can see us.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry!  For you and for Belle.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Gerard Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

So sorry for this, its everyone's nightmare.


----------

